# Burning Cassette Tapes



## Royal Homie

....


----------



## foey

all you need is your home stereo, tape deck, RCA Y adapter that can fit into headphone jack on computer, and then run the rca's to an input in the back of the stereo (if you have one) and record like normal.


----------



## Foompla

whats a tape? j/p thats a really good idea. My temporary radio in my car is ghetto and only has tape deck. Thanks for the info foey.


----------



## Royal Homie

....


----------



## foey

it looks like this, but instead of that big ass plug to the right, it's a plug that can fit into you headphone jack.


----------



## Royal Homie

....


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Sep 12 2003, 06:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Sep 12 2003, 06:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--foey_@Sep 12 2003, 03:25 PM
> *it looks like this, but instead of that big ass plug to the right, it's a plug that can fit into you headphone jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the help. I found these on Ebay. Will any of these two work? After I set this up, how would I be able to record? I downloaded some mp3 songs and right now there in Real One player. So do I just hit record on my home stereo and then press play on Real One Player?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=32833

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=3045972528
I don't know if you can see the pictures in the Auctions, but the first link has this picture:









And the Second link has these two pictures:







[/b][/quote]
those are the exact ones. You don't have to get em from ebay doe. You can get them from Radio Shack.


----------



## Royal Homie

....


----------



## foey

your gonna have to cue them. Hook the RCA's to the stereo in the bak. If you have one of them big ass tuner ones, plug it into either the CD jack or AUX, and set the tuner stereo to either CD or AUX to get the sound from the computer. From there your tape deck should already be plugged into the Output jack from the stereo. IMO, first hit record on the tape deck and then just hit play on the Real Player. Though your gonna have to stop both whenever you need to separately. 



Last edited by foey at Sep 12 2003, 07:38 PM


----------



## Royal Homie

....


----------



## foey

oh dam. Sry foo, for this one just get one of them CD to tape player adapters for cars. Put it in the play side, and then record with the other side like usual.


----------



## kramtronix

Once you've got the jams on your PC, use Sound Forge's Noise Reduction plug-in to take the hiss out. It works incredibly well. I took some of my old Kenny K )local radio DJ) tapes from 86 and put 'em on CD in 98.


----------



## Cutty Low Low

:0 
People are talking about cassette tapes! Again I say :0


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Cutty Low Low_@Sep 12 2003, 09:26 PM
> *:0
> People are talking about cassette tapes! Again I say :0*


 yes the legends were tru. Before the CD there was this mystical recording device that allowed you to record and play music.


----------



## Royal Homie

....


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Sep 13 2003, 12:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Sep 13 2003, 12:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--foey_@Sep 12 2003, 06:35 PM
> *oh dam. Sry foo, for this one just get one of them CD to tape player adapters for cars. Put it in the play side, and then record with the other side like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol Now I'm confused. So now I just need a CD adapter? So do I just pop the tape in the left side of the stereo and plug the end to the phonejack? After this would I need to pop in a blank cassette tape in the right side of the stereo? But how would that CD adapter work in a stereo system because It has one of those closing doors, wouldn't the cable get caught? I use to burn downloaded songs from my computer to CDs because my Cutlass had a CD player but now that I got a 1993 Licnoln Towcar, it came with a stock casstte tape player. I don't want to get a CD player just yet. I don't want to burn songs from cassttes to CDs, I want burn songs that are stored on my Computer to Casstte tapes so I can listen to them in my Towncar. I need help homie. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
lol, don't stress it. Yeah the line will get caught, but it won't cut the audio feed. Just pop it into the no record side like you would a regular tape. Then pop in the blank tape on the other side. Set the dealie to tape so that you can get the audio out. You can bust that record thing where both start to play:

1. insert that tape dealie in the pik and have it connected and ready to go.
2. insert blank tape, press record and play, and then press pause 
3. as soon as you have your audio file (s) ready for play, play em
4. press play on the side with the tape in the pik 

hope this helped ya out and has ya bumpin in no time.


----------



## Royal Homie

....


----------



## Royal Homie

....


----------



## foey

if your stereo has an AUX then yes. Other than that, you might have to do that tape dealie thing.


----------



## Royal Homie

....


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Sep 18 2003, 08:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Sep 18 2003, 08:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--foey_@Sep 15 2003, 12:28 AM
> *if your stereo has an AUX then yes. Other than that, you might have to do that tape dealie thing.*


I got a Panasonic Stereo System Model SA-AK18. It has the AUX on the back as circled in the picture. I understand everything except the tuner part. How and would I set the tuner stereo to either CD, Cassette, or AUX? What would you recommend me, playing burned casstte tapes or using a casstte adapter to play cds in my Lincoln? This person said using a casstte adapter doesn't hit bass with 90s Lincolns. I have a 1993 Lincoln Town Car. Thats why I wanted to use the RCA Y adapter.







[/b][/quote]
that RCA jack might be an output jack. My step brother has one sort of like that, I checked it out and couldn't find an AUX option. That tape dealie won't really tone down the bass. When you record, try to keep the volume at a good high level so that it won't get muffled and sound like shyt. It's hard for me to explain how to tune the sound on both the comp and the stereo, hope this comes out okay. Think of your volume meter as a gas tank, move the slider to past the half way mark and add maybe 1/4" to it. On the stereo, your going to have to tune the volume to your liking.


----------



## Royal Homie

....


----------



## Royal Homie

....


----------



## Royal Homie

....


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Sep 21 2003, 03:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Sep 21 2003, 03:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -Royal [email protected] 19 2003, 04:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2003, 09:54 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -Royal [email protected] 18 2003, 08:37 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--foey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 15 2003, 12:28 AM
> if your stereo has an AUX then yes. Other than that, you might have to do that tape dealie thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got a Panasonic Stereo System Model SA-AK18. It has the AUX on the back as circled in the picture. I understand everything except the tuner part. How and would I set the tuner stereo to either CD, Cassette, or AUX? What would you recommend me, playing burned casstte tapes or using a casstte adapter to play cds in my Lincoln? This person said using a casstte adapter doesn't hit bass with 90s Lincolns. I have a 1993 Lincoln Town Car. Thats why I wanted to use the RCA Y adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that RCA jack might be an output jack. My step brother has one sort of like that, I checked it out and couldn't find an AUX option. That tape dealie won't really tone down the bass. When you record, try to keep the volume at a good high level so that it won't get muffled and sound like shyt. It's hard for me to explain how to tune the sound on both the comp and the stereo, hope this comes out okay. Think of your volume meter as a gas tank, move the slider to past the half way mark and add maybe 1/4" to it. On the stereo, your going to have to tune the volume to your liking.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks for still helping me homie. :biggrin: Like I said my Stereo has an Aux. So would I be able to use it to record? I don't think you understand about the casstte adapter. If I can record with Aux, I'll buy the RCA Y adapter, but if not, I guess I'll have to go to the store and buy a casstte adapter and slide it in my car's casstte player and hook the end up to my portable CD player instead. No recording involed here just hooking up the casstte adapter to my portable CD player and playing CDs instead. But like I said this guy said that hooking your portable CD player to the casstte adapeter won't let the bass out. He said this was only a problem with 90s Lincolns but other older cars were fine. Thats why I wanted to go with recording using the Aux.*
Click to expand...

TTT ^^^^[/b][/quote]
yup. If your stereo has that AUX option then your set. But if not then your gonna have to burn cd's and us the tape adapter. I was thinking that your stereo didn't have the option, but if it does then your set. Good luck man, if anything, hit me up if you still got trouble.


----------



## Royal Homie

....


----------

